# Google+



## MacKIV (Jun 5, 2011)

Hey All, Mack here

some of you may have heard that google has started a new social network that's pretty much integrated with all of their other online features and backed up with a couple new features as well. Its pretty much like facebook, but it gives you the opportunity to control who your sharing with. I see law suits coming, but in the mean time, why not get in on the fun?

its in beta testing right now and is invite only. If you'd like an invite lemme know and i'd be glad to send you one. I'll tell you now that in order for me to send you an invite we'll have to exchange emails, and if u don't wanna that's fine, but its the only way rite now. 

At this point I see this site as another place to represent our love for our k9s
:woof::woof::woof::woof:up:up:up:up:


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i have it as well, so i can send invites too


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

someone please invite me ..... edit: invited!


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

sent.......


----------



## MacKIV (Jun 5, 2011)

invite sent, but guys should probly pm yur emails lol, don't want people to start spamming you!!!!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I never check it, who needs to when you have FB LOL Thanks guys!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

if someone could send me an invite it would be appreciated. Please PM me for my email address.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm in and I'll shoot my e-mail to CLint, thanks for this


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

whoever requested one from me got it.. IBC, shoot me a pm w/ your email


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Its been open for about a week, I believe. Seems pretty cool, but don't have many circles. If you wanna add me, I would like that. Not too many people using it right now.

[email protected]


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

[Update: False Alarm, Closed Again] Google+ Now Open to All?


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

its open to everyone who has gmail. thats all I mean  why would you have any other email account  lol


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

this is pretty spiffy


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I only have like 20 people in my circle and none of them are posting so I can't tell yet lol. Like how all my streams are in one place and I don't ahem to clutter it up with game postings lol


----------

